# Seite nicht direkt aufrufbar?



## Chrigel (16. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Auf meiner Seite möchte ich verhindern, dass meine Galerie direkt aufgerufen werden kann. Das heisst, der Besucher soll automatisch auf die Home Seite geleitet werden, wenn er z.B. die Galerie direkt anwählt.

Wie erreiche ich dies? Und wo müsse ich dies reinsetzen damit auch alle Unterseiten eingeschlossen werden?

Gruss
Christian

http://www.funke-foto.ch


----------



## Gumbo (16. Mai 2004)

Folgende Seite wird dir möglichweise weiterhelfen:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;Apache module mod_access


----------



## xxenon (16. Mai 2004)

Oder mit PHP:


```
<?php
  if($_SERVER['HTTP_REFERER'] != "Startseite")
     header("Location: Startseite");
  else
?>
```

Regards...


----------

